# Are The Jazz Serious Title Contenders This Season?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They seem to always do pretty well in the regular season and a decent job in the playoffs, but they can never seem to get over that hump (mostly due to the fact that they're not a good defensive team by any means). Is this the year that they make a serious push and become a legitimate threat to teams like the Spurs and Lakers or will it just be more of the same?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If healthy, maybe - but only if either a) Boozer is motivated; or b) they trade him and get a good player who fits into the system in return.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

exactly, they have a solid core with Milsap, Williams and Okur, but its all going to depend on what they can get for Boozer, the next couple of years is going to be huge though since they have that unprotected Knicks 1st


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They need to trade Boozer and some combination of Miles, Korver, Kirilenko for something valuable and new. It sounds silly but it's almost like they have too many options with their lineup. 

They could do with a more steady SF that can provide consistent offense. Artest is a guy that would fit perfectly on the Jazz (in terms of playing style, certainly not personality!), IMO.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> exactly, they have a solid core with Milsap, Williams and Okur, but its all going to depend on what they can get for Boozer, the next couple of years is going to be huge though since they have that unprotected Knicks 1st


And the Knicks are looking to sign guys like Troy Hudson and Jason Williams, which tells a lot about how they'll do this season...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> And the Knicks are looking to sign guys like Troy Hudson and Jason Williams, which tells a lot about how they'll do this season...


Yup, thats gotta make you sick, that first rounder for Starbury... god thats like a :bowen:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

.... i don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think so. They'll probably just have another 50+ win season with a second round exit. They're just not on the same level as the Lakers/Spurs/Nuggets.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I can't see 'em making it past the second round without injury to somebody like the Lakers/Spurs/Nuggets. Not with their current team, anyhow.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll echo everybody's statement here, not a chance.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Much like many politicians, you incorrectly claim to speak for everyone! :azdaja: 

They could be title contenders, albeit only if a few dominoes fall into place...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ Much like many politicians, you incorrectly claim to speak for everyone! :azdaja:
> 
> They could be title contenders, albeit only if a few dominoes fall into place...


If by a few dominoes you mean that the Lakers, Spurs, Mavs, Nuggets, Blazers, Celtics, Magic, and Cavs all get wiped off the face of the earth sometime in the next month, then yeah, the Jazz have got a shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Talk to me in training camp. I have not plugged them yet. They are just as talented as any of the top contenders, but Sloan is a stubborn guy (like playing Brevin Knight all those minutes, never giving Fesenko or Koufus minutes). I feel they really need to let him go. The game has passed him by.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> If by a few dominoes you mean that the Lakers, Spurs, Mavs, Nuggets, Blazers, Celtics, Magic, and Cavs all get wiped off the face of the earth sometime in the next month, then yeah, the Jazz have got a shot.












I might have to use up all my materia to do it, but...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Krstic All Star said:


> I might have to use up all my materia to do it, but...


Final Fantasy 7 referance?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ :banana: You got it!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha, I loved that game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It is a classic, though I actually enjoyed FF9 the most for some reason.

And the Jazz _will_ contend, by the way. Just picture the Lakers, Cavs et al as Shinra, and you'll see it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Krstic All Star said:


> It is a classic, though I actually enjoyed FF9 the most for some reason.
> 
> And the Jazz _will_ contend, by the way. Just picture the Lakers, Cavs et al as Shinra, and you'll see it.


Those two and 3 were my favorites.

I just don't see it with the Jazz this year. They'll be pretty good, but their post defense is pretty pathetic, and thats jsut not going to cut it againt the Lakers/Spurs/Blazers, let alone the best teams in the East.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HKF said:


> Talk to me in training camp. I have not plugged them yet. They are just as talented as any of the top contenders, but Sloan is a stubborn guy (like playing Brevin Knight all those minutes, never giving Fesenko or Koufus minutes). I feel they really need to let him go. The game has passed him by.


Yeah, I don't think resigning Okur was a brilliant idea either. They don't have a legit defensive big to threaten shots in the post. Okur, Koufus, Millsap, nor Boozer are legit shot blockers.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I strongly suspect that the extension was part of how they freed up/will be freeing up some cap space.

About their awful post defense, it's not just the lack of a shot blocker that's been doing them in - their man to man D in the blocks has just been lousy. Milsap's short, but once he stops getting called for so many fouls, his low-post D will improve. [3.8 PF/G last season, 4.0 as a starter] Fesenko looks like he'll be able to swat a few shots away, but he's got to play more lightly on his feet to be an effective defender otherwise. 

Now, as for those blasphemers who question Coach Sloan, I say BAH! to all of you! I have a feeling that a number of the frontcourt Jazz players were not exactly his preferred pickups, and am waiting to see if they get a defensive presence in exchange for Boozer, at the very least. And don't forget that the Jazz tied for the league lead in steals last season with 8.8. If/when they get somebody to really swat shots away other than AK, watch their defense improve dramatically.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

With or without Boozer they are an above average team in the West.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Above average won't get it done.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Nope, they're not. With this roster I think they already missed their window of opportunity. 2008 was their best shot.

At this point it becomes a question of what they are going to get in exchange for Boozer, or if it's really worth looking for somebody to replace him considering their financial situation right now. They have a good future ahead of them with NYK's unprotected 1st rounder and a decent core of young players. But they're definitely not a title contender this year.


----------

